# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  ╝◄ جريمة القتل الخطأ ( فقها)►╚

## هيثم الفقى

اركان جريمة القتل الخطأ و على ضوء ما جرى به نص المادة 238 من قانون العقوبات هى : - فعل مادى - هو القتل - و خطا بنسب الى الجانى و رابطة سببية بين الخطأ و القتل و الخطأ غير العمدى هو الركن المميز للجريمة فاذا انعدم الخطأ فلا عقاب علية مطلقا و هو يتحدد وفقا لمعيار موضوعى واقعى و يتكون من عنصرين الاول هو العنصر الموضوعى و هو عدم مطابقة سلوك الجانى لمستوى الحيطة و الحذر الذى الذى يسلكة الشخص المعتادى و الثانى هو العنصر الواقعى او الشخصى و يتمثل فى الظروف الشخصية التى تحيط بالجانى سواء ما تعلقت بحالتة الصحية و سنه و درجة تعليمه و ذكائه و خبرته فى المهنة التى يقوم يقوم بها او ظرف الزمان او المكان التى تحيط به و يقول رأى اخر ان الخطا غير العمدى هو اخلال الجانى عند تصرفه بواجبات الحيطة و الحذر التى يفرضها القانون و عدم حيلولته تبعا لذلك دون ان يقضى تصرفه الى حدوث النتيجة الاجرامية 0 وفاة المجنى علية ) فى حين كان ذلك فى استطاعته و من واجبه و قيل فى تعريف اخر انه التصرف الذى لا يتفق مع الحيطة التى تتطلبها الحياة الاجتماعية كما قيل بانه كل فعل او ترك ارادى تترتب عليه نتائج لم يردها الفاعل مباشرة و لا بطريق غير مباشر و لكنة فى وسعة تجنبها و يتضح من ذلك ان جوهر الخطا غير العمدى هو اخلال بالتزام عام يفرضة الشارع و هو الالتزام بمراعاة الحيطة و الحذر و الحرص على الحقوق و المصالح التى يحميها القانون و هذا الالتزام ذو شقين الاول : - موضوعه اجتناب التصرفات الخطرة او مباشرتها وفق اسلوب معين يكفل تجريدها من خطرها او حصرة فى النطاق الذى يرخص به القانون و الثانى : - موضوعة التبصر باثار هذه التصرفات فان كل منها ما ما يمس الحقوق و المصالح التى يميها القانون تعين بذل الجهد للحيلولة دون المساس فالقانون لا يفرض من اساليب الاحتياط و الحذر الا ما كان مستطاعا و لا يفرض التبصر باثار الفعل و الحيلولة دونها الا اذا كان ذلك فى وسع الفاعل 
( التعليق على قانون العقوبات فى ضوء الفقة و القضاء - المستشار مصطفى مجدى هرجة – طبعة نادى القضاة 1992 – ص 989 و ما بعدها )

----------


## الفاروق

*لو سمحتم عايز تعريف 
القتل الخطأ 
في قانون العقوبات المصري
وياريت يكون فيه مرجع أستند عليه في التعريف
وشكرا*

----------

